# a peek into my cichlid comm. (56k, make a sandwich)



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

a couple of RHSD and one of the TFB











a couple of the festae











one of my "not a festae"











a small midas











GT and another one of the mayans in the background











my last hybrid. but he has a new home











vieja (syn or fene? you choose. lol)











a pair of uros











and my other baby.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Dude those rock!! Can't wait till I get the rest of my Money!!!


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Just wow..... amazing.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Fabulous! I gonna have to admit im a bit envious!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol. And that's only some of them. ill try to get up more pics from my collection.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I really like photo #8 ("a pair of uros"). Nice fish!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

That one is really nice.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are really cool. I like the last pic. You got cool fish. Making me jealous :razz:


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks. That dovii is one of my favorites


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

im gna say its a syn haha

nice fish man, can't wait to see more


----------

